# Diagrama tv sony Kv-29FA310



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola Comunidad Saludos Para Todos Necesito Diagrama de Tv Sony Kv-29FA310 Muchas Gracias Por La Ayuda Que Puedan Prestarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2013)

al Tv Sony Kv-29FA310  segun mis notas lleva el chasis BA6
aqui tienes el esquema del chasis BA6 que corresponde a tu tv, 
PD:
tambien el esquema sirve para estos modelos 
KV-29FS110
KV-21FA310
KV-21FV210
KV-29FA310
KV-29FV210


----------



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (Feb 4, 2013)

Muchas Gracias Mi Rey Me salvastes la patria


----------

